# First Cheese



## smokeys my pet (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is the first cheese I did. I must say that I enjoyed it much more than any smoked I have bought. I was able to taste the cheese and not just the smoke. I will definately be doing more in the future.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 14, 2007)

what type of smoker is that.........mitey clean looking grates.....eheheh

d88de


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 14, 2007)

That was just the tray I sat the cheese on to smoke it. I have a Brinkman Smoke-N-Pit.


----------



## ron50 (Nov 14, 2007)

What kind of cheese did you smoke?


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks good nice and light. What kind of cheese is that?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 14, 2007)

I used Cracker Barrel white sharp and extra sharp. The local store had it on sale 5 for $10.00. Figured if I messed it up I was not out much $ ya know. Smoked with hickory @ 1hr @ 90Âº. Can't wait to do more being the temp outside around here is perfect.


----------



## gramason (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks good, can't wait to try some.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

WOW great price!


----------



## dysartsmoker (Dec 9, 2007)

Just fired up my little 250w electric smoking a half pound of cheddar and a half pound of mozzeralla. I will let you know how they turn out . first attempt.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 9, 2007)

kewl.......make sure you take pics and post please


----------



## ron50 (Dec 9, 2007)

Good luck with it, smoked cheese is awesome.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 9, 2007)

Good luck with the cheese Dysartsmoker! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Smokeys....that was a great price!! Way to score!


----------



## dysartsmoker (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked for 90 minutes with  alder and a bit of hickory. Looks good I will cool and try some. Kids have the cam today. After 3 weeks of -30 c today is -11c just had to smoke something after herring all the stuff you guys are doing in the south. when they get home I will try to post some pics never done that before


----------



## walking dude (Dec 9, 2007)

kewl.......but Jack......round here........no pics.......didn't happen...........heheheh


i use imageshack.........here's a link where pigcicles and meowy walked me thru the process

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...highlight=test


----------



## dysartsmoker (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks will give it a try


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 9, 2007)

I know I loved it cause it was not as smoky as the hickory farms stuff I have bought in the past, which now I won't have to buy anylonger since I can do it myself.


----------



## ron50 (Dec 10, 2007)

Usually taste better the next day after an overnight in the fridge.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 10, 2007)

i have found the smoke intensifies after resting.......then several days later, it mellows............


----------

